# smell loss



## turbo321 (Oct 11, 2011)

Anybody can help tell me why the smell of my crop is gone after drying has finished.Rm. temp is between 60-70* with air circulating and left for 4-6 days or until dried.Afterwards the smell is completly gone.Frustrating and looking for some answers please.  Thx


----------



## Growdude (Oct 11, 2011)

turbo321 said:
			
		

> Anybody can help tell me why the smell of my crop is gone after drying has finished.Rm. temp is between 60-70* with air circulating and left for 4-6 days or until dried.Afterwards the smell is completly gone.Frustrating and looking for some answers please.  Thx


 
Now you jar it up for a few weeks, if its still a bit moist burb jars and check that the buds dont feel wet, if they do take them out till they feel dry on the outside and back in the jars, once I know that they cant mold I seal them for up to 3 months.

That will be some fine smoke.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 11, 2011)

:yeahthat: Just as GrowDude said, if they are sufficiently dried(and I hope you dried them in the dark) you need to place them in jars with sealable lids. This begins the most important part of the whole process. fill the jars with bud but only about 2/3 full (don't pack the jars), then close them up for 6 hours. Open them and feel them, if they are just lightly moist close them up for another 6 hours, if they are damp you will have to take them out and dry them a bit longer(maybe in a paper grocery bag) for about 24hrs then back to the jars.

Once in the jars they need to be burped(or aired out) every 6-12 hours for the first few days, open the jars and kind of lightly wave them around to get some air transfer in the jars then close them up again. After 3-4 days you can burp them maybe 1-2 times a day(depending on how they feel when you burp them each time.) Do that for a full 7 to 10 days. After that you can burp them every other day for another week. After about 3 weeks of curing this way, they should smell nice and smoke nice as well.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 11, 2011)

I think he means just air cirulating in the room. space or closet but with no air directly blowing on the hanging buds and lower humidity like 40-50 precent. At least thats how I did mine last time and it smelled fruity. sweet and a lil earthy. My bro sent me some bud he grew and it smelled exactly how you discribed, hayish .. like grass off the yard.. I think he dried his too long and didnt jar it correctly.   Hero


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 11, 2011)

turbo321 said:
			
		

> Anybody can help tell me why the smell of my crop is gone after drying has finished.Rm. temp is between 60-70* *with air circulating *and left for 4-6 days or until dried.Afterwards the smell is completly gone.Frustrating and looking for some answers please.  Thx


Good Catch Puffin...Yeah definitely don't want to have air BLOWING by way of a fan or anything that would move air across the buds as that will definitely over-dry them. I have a room where I dry my harvest that actually has air being moved through it very slowly in order to remove moisture from the room as the buds dry, but that is for drying several ounces of bud at a time. Smaller amounts don't need much ventilation at all really.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 11, 2011)

My first grow, so learning what works in my situation as I go. I have lines strung in my garage, and the first batch I chopped over dried super quick. Read the "need air circulation" and its a sealed garage, so I had a small fan running in there, not at the buds even. Dried way too fast and hard feeling. I jarred em up, and by that time cut round 2 and threw a wet bud in the jars. All moistened back up great and I'm just watching way more closely now, and have the fan OFF. Seems to be drying out a lot more evenly now. Mine too have a kind of off smell, but my nose sucks. If I walk near there it smells good, but if I smell a bud right up to my nose it smells kind of funny. I dunno. Sorry for the ramble


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 12, 2011)

If you really want to know what they smell like, after you jar them for a week, open them and lightly smell the lid of the jar and that will be the most accurate smell to them. At least that is what I was told about smelling stuff that is in jars.


----------

